# Deer head in garage?



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys, can I keep my deer head hanging in my garage? I have no heat or electricty yet, just wondering if the humidity or moisture will mess it up? Kinda silly question, I have seen them hanging in cabins and what not, but I always thought It wouldnt be good for them in the long run...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Not to be a smartaZZ, but you CAN hang a deer head anywhere. However, because of great daily and seasonal fluctuations in temperature and humidity AND the presence of various species of insects and rodents, you'd be exposing it to factors that would probably cause it's premature deterioration. That said, there are "garages" that are so finished and clean that they could pass for another room of the house AND those that are dark, dirty, damp, and may not even have a concrete floor. The bottom line for me is that I would not put a deer head in a garage. Good luck.


----------

